# JD 1530 Hyd issue



## Hyddaniel (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm new here so excuse the lack of knowledge I worked on cranes offshore for yrs but their not tractors lol i have a buddy wanting me to go ck a 1530 that he replaced all hyd oil and filters on but has nothing but a slightly sponggy bucket operation . now says he thinks pump was going out before hand.im just trying to get a lil info before i go out their and what should be checked that i wont be familer with thanks in advance


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to this forum
JD 1530 has closed center hyd's which operates different from tractors with open center hyd's & REQUIRE GOOD DIAGNOSTIC's to correctly repair.

CC hyd system has a trans pump that lubricates trans gears/brgs, supplies operating oil to hyd pto &/or hi-lo(if tractor has these options) then excess oil is pumped to frt hyd pump. Frt hyd pump stand-by pressure is designed to be 2250 psi. I suggest to check frt pump drive coupler to be sure pump & engine crankshaft are turning same speed when engine is operating by blocking hyd oil filler opening behind seat.

If your buddy didn't check/clean hyd oil trans screen(key 30) it needs to be checked. Hyd filter relief valve(keys 18-20) also needs to be be checked to be sure it's not stuck open. To check either part trans oil requires draining OR vacuum in trans case created.

What brand frt end loader is on 1530 & what type hyd valve controls the FEL? Some loader valves can have a blown inner seal causing similar hyd problems.

I suggest that you ask a site moderator to delete your other similar post if that thread has ""no replies at this moment"" because duplicate posts causes confusion.

Good luck helping your buddy, Jim


----------

